# CALLING FRENCHY/radar map



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Craig,

Radar map?!? Not sure.. do you mean this animation:
http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/16kmiranim.html

Or something else? Let me know and I'll see about getting it back up..

Cheers,
frenchy


----------



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

*radar map*

That's it.. I just checked Mnt.buzz and noticed that it is on the page agian, along with anther cool map. 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is another one that's really good. 

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/16kmwvanim.html

 Let's get some of that snow in here!


----------

